# Question



## España (Nov 29, 2011)

In a series circuit , the current carrying conductor has how many path to take . What are some other types of common circuits ?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

What is _your_ answer to this homework question, and why?


----------



## Walkman (Aug 16, 2014)

Hello España, 

It looks like a first year, first paragraph, first sentence, first day apprentice question in a text book. Are you a new apprentice in an electrical program? 

I cannot tell from your profile how you're related to the industry so it's difficult to determine what your level of skill is. 

How are things going?


----------



## Mich drew (Mar 3, 2013)

Queation ?


Is that like proqueation?


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Mich drew said:


> Queation ?
> 
> 
> Is that like proqueation?




Give him a break... the a and the s on the keyboard are next to each other , and maybe he has big fingers !

Although I do advise getting a spelling check program !

Or maybe he is Truman Capote reincarnated ! :whistling2:

Sorry , I couldn't resist ! :no:


----------



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

oldtimer said:


> Give him a break... the a and the s on the keyboard are next to each other , and maybe he has big fingers !
> 
> Although I do advise getting a spelling check program !
> 
> ...


I always seem to screw up thread titles, minor issue.


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

*About España*
What is your electrical related field/trade:
8 years :blink:
Location
Virginia


With 8 years experience electrically, how come you're asking basic code questions in *other posts*?


----------



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

The_Modifier said:


> *About España*
> What is your electrical related field/trade:
> 8 years :blink:
> Location
> ...


Maybe he is in the "A" upgrade program for local 26?


----------



## España (Nov 29, 2011)

Bad Electrician said:


> Maybe he is in the "A" upgrade program for local 26?[/QUOTE
> Where do u live ?


----------



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

España said:


> Bad Electrician said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe he is in the "A" upgrade program for local 26?[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

España said:


> In a series circuit , the current carrying conductor has how many path to take . What are some other types of common circuits ?


Assuming this is a legitimate question, and you are most probably new to the trade I'll try to give you somewhat of an answer. The current in a series circuit has only one way to go. Current travels from one different potential to another...to... and from it's source voltage...or, another term, POTENTIAL.


----------



## cuba_pete (Dec 8, 2011)

*The Path*



España said:


> In a series circuit , the current carrying conductor has how many path to take . What are some other types of common circuits ?


A current carrying conductor _is_ the path as _part_ of a circuit.

Generally, there are two types of circuits: series and parallel.

How you arrange them by putting all kinds of electrical devices in the circuit is how you make electricity work for you.


----------



## España (Nov 29, 2011)

Thank u


----------

